# Marconi Marine CR300/1 &/2



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

I wonder if some forum member knows what the technical differences are between the CR300/1 &/2 versions of this Marine Receiver ?
Znord737


----------



## PeterY (Jun 24, 2008)

The Cr300/1 was built primarily for the Royal Navy. the Cr300/2 was designed for mechant ships. The valve ARTH2 was substitued with a KTW61. The internal calibrator emits hrmonics on 690 kHz intervals.


----------



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

PeterY said:


> The Cr300/1 was built primarily for the Royal Navy. the Cr300/2 was designed for mechant ships. The valve ARTH2 was substitued with a KTW61. The internal calibrator emits hrmonics on 690 kHz intervals.





PeterY said:


> The Cr300/1 was built primarily for the Royal Navy. the Cr300/2 was designed for mechant ships. The valve ARTH2 was substitued with a KTW61. The internal calibrator emits hrmonics on 690 kHz intervals.


Peter,
Thank you so much for clarifying that query for me
Znord737


----------



## Nigel Fisher (Sep 22, 2010)

znord737 said:


> I wonder if some forum member knows what the technical differences are between the CR300/1 &/2 versions of this Marine Receiver ?
> Znord737


CR300 Main Rx on Timbarra/VMPC. After this voyage the Timbarra was sold overseas, and the callsign plaque now graces my study wall.


----------



## bpsparks (Nov 27, 2019)

Nigel Fisher said:


> CR300 Main Rx on Timbarra/VMPC. After this voyage the Timbarra was sold overseas, and the callsign plaque now graces my study wall.
> View attachment 689756


Had a CR300 on the British Star built in 1960, I was very surprised to see it when I joined the ship,the main Rx was an atalanta which were pretty well bombproof so why the old CR300 was fitted was a mystery presumably it was a back up as the only other Rx was a pretty useless fixed 500kc/s Alert


----------

